# S66 - Star Combo Pharma



## System (22 March 2018)

Star Combo is an Australian nutritional products business that develops, manufactures and distributes a range of branded vitamins, dietary supplements and skincare products, serving both domestic and a growing number of offshore markets. 

The Group's operational entity, Costar Pharma Laboratory Pty Ltd (ACN 132 907 138), holds a Therapeutic Goods Administration (TGA) licence that permits it to manufacture soft and hard capsules, powders and granules and tablets. The TGA Licence requires compliance with certain regulations that dictate manufacturing compliance to strict quality standards.

In 2017 Star Combo entered into a strategic agreement with the Terry White Group to manufacture and market products under the Living Healthy brand which was acquired by Star Combo and will be available at over 450 Terry White stores in Australia.

It is anticipated that S66 will list on the ASX during May 2018.

http://www.starcombo.com.au


----------



## greggles (18 May 2018)

Fantastic start for Star Combo Pharma which listed yesterday at an issue price of 50c and is now trading at $1.12. This would have to be one of the best performing floats in recent memory.

Did anyone here get shares in the IPO?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 November 2020)

There's a webinar coming up... 







> Star Combo Pharma is a leading manufacturer and distributor of premium health and natural beauty products, with its high quality development and manufacturing facilities located in Sydney, Australia. Founded and directed by pharmacists and experts in health and supplement manufacturing, Star Combo’s curated health products are made from natural ingredients backed with scientific Research and Development and the highest standard manufacturing practices


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 November 2020)

greggles said:


> Fantastic start for Star Combo Pharma which listed yesterday at an issue price of 50c and is now trading at $1.12. This would have to be one of the best performing floats in recent memory.



and that was about as good as it got.


----------

